# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Uderzenie w twarz a opadnięta powieka?

## tnah

Witam, prawie dwa tygodniu temu zostałem uderzony w twarz, w okolice oka. Miałem opuchliznę( niedużą, która dość szybko zeszła) i krwiak na oku, całkiem spory. Byłem u okulisty, zbadał mnie i powiedział, że wszystko gra. Po dwóch tygodniach krwiak się zmniejszył, ale nie zniknął, jednak oko jest jakieś dziwne, widać z daleka różnicę między prawym a lewym okiem, wydaje mi się, że powieka jest przymknięta w lewym, uderzonym oku. Czy to stałe uszkodzenie powieki lub jakiegoś mięśnia? Czy oko wróci do normy? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

